# Sleeping with your rabbit? Has anyone done it?



## yramnot

The night before last, it got VERY cold in my apartment. In the absence of an available cat to buddy up with, I took both of my rabbits and put them up in my loft bed. At first I was a little afraid that they would jump off, but they didn't. They seemed acutely aware of the height, and never attempted to jump. That night was, unfortunately, the longest night of my life. 

Jack and Peter settled in fairly quickly, and all seemed well with the world... for a while. They huddled up together in the crook of my leg and immediately went to sleep, grinding their little teeth contentedly while I played some quiet music. After dozing for ten minutes, both rabbits awoke and proceeded to cause all sorts of trouble for another ten minutes before settling back down to sleep again. The cycle repeated endlessly throughout the night. I was repeatedly awakened by rabbits rummaging through the garbage on my dresser, licking my face, climbing all over me, and just generally making a nuisance of themselves. The experience truly solidified in my mind the notion that rabbits do not share the sleeping habits of humans, dogs, or cats, not to mention it deprived me of some much needed REM sleep. The only good thing about the experience was that they didn't soil my bed.

I spoke to a couple of people after the fact regarding sleeping with a rabbit, and they cautioned against it due to the possibility of rolling over and squishing them. I don't know about you guys, but that does not concern me personally. When I have something in bed with me, I develop a very strong awareness of its presence. I have slept with sick gerbils to provide body heat, and never once have I rolled over on one. 

So, I was wondering of anyone else has ever attempted this feat, and what your opinions are? Based upon my own personal experience, I can't imagine why anyone would want to. If anybody has stories, feel free to share. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash Gordon

i havent slept with my buns but thinkin about it now they sleep like that anyways ..they sleep for a little bit ..wake up,poop,eat,go back to sleep...repeat.too funny that mustve been a tough night..,i am such a light sleeper ,,im also very aware of anything unusual in my bed..which will make me not sleep well to begin with...but to add something that wiggles and wont be still wud drive me nutzo....i guess u wont be having another bunny slumper party anytime soon ..,huh?.


----------



## yramnot

Oh, certainly not. I think the only time I would consider it again is when they get old. I would imagine that, like cats, rabbits slow down as they age and sleep for longer periods of time. In which case, rabbit slumber parties might become more tolerable.


----------



## maxysmummy

i want to sleep with my babes but i don't think i can. sometimes when i have a lazy day i bring one of them in bed with me to hang out all day... once (before max turned into an aloof teenager) we spooned. he was a good spooner too. just too small to properly cuddle. hence why i want a flemish giant >.<


----------



## jujub793

my bunnies are NOT cuddlers :nope:


----------



## tristaw.

My bunny used to try to sleep with us but he was a trouble maker tugging at my hair and running over our backs lol. That's when I put him in a cage type thing at night  I loved the idea but the reality was we weren't sleeping, we were awake a million times at night.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

From all comments, does not appear to be a good idea if you really want to sleep.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

The most active time of the day for rabbits is during the evening and early morning, so they don't make good bed pets. Plus, most beds are too high for a rabbit to safely jump on and off of. So unlike a cat or dog, the rabbit couldn't safely "dismount" to use the litterbox or get water, etc.


----------



## Yield

_Sometimes when I cuddle with my buns on the bed, I fall asleep briefly, but as soon as I stop petting them they get up and walk around, waking me up XD

Except for Silas- when the power had gone out, I brought him on my bed to cuddle cause it was FREEZING in the house. I fell asleep for a bit with him (he's too big for me to roll over on top of him anyways =P) and its was all fine and dandy until he started using my arm to dig at.. lol_


----------



## fuzz16

RIP Mimzy, but she was a french lop who slept in bed wit me at the foot of the bed with the cat. after she hit her 6 month mark though she no longer did 

my flemish giant buck sleeps every now and then at the foot of my bed and he would always sleep most of the night with me...bf doesnt let him in bed anymore though cause hes jealous


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit

My rabbit gets to sleep with me when I have a sleep over with my friends and we decide to start the fireplace. For the most part she just leaves us alone but if she demands a nose scratching she will start licking out face and such. It's a cycle of sleep, binky, eat/bathroom, and scratch my nose now!

I don't trust her on my bed because she has peed on it twice already.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Rabbits and sleep do not mix! When we were in temporary housing in Florida we had to have our rabbits in the same bedroom as us. We tried to let them free roam, but they did Bunny 500's over the bed all night!


----------



## Acacia-Berry

I used to think in my old house that my bunnies needed an overnight stay in my bedroom. So one night I took in Akina and she peed in my bed but was otherwise quite the cuddler


----------



## elrohwen

I know someone who does and it works very well for her (except for a few torn sheets!) Personally, I can't even sleep when the buns are in the same room - I just can't sleep through their racket. Having them in bed with me would be a disaster! Haha


----------



## Dragonrain

I've taken naps with them. When Berry was sick, I slept with her next to me quite a few times. But on a normal bases, no...they'd just keep me up all night.


----------



## donaldsl

Nesta is a great sleeper... when she sleeps. She like to run around the room while I attempt to sleep. One morning, soon after she came to live with me, she decided to jump out of her cage (before I knew she could clear it) and curled up in bed with me. ON TOP OF MY HEAD. I then moved and she scratched my eye... grrrr. But other than that she is fairly good about the bed thing!:angel:


----------



## MikeScone

I used to leave Scone MacBunny out all night. He didn't sleep on the bed very much - I think he was more comfortable on his blankie next to the bed on the harder floor - but he would jump up on the bed for petting before I turned the lights out, and he'd wake me up every morning with kisses. On rare instances I'd wake up at night and find him sleeping next to me, but it wasn't very common (I think - I'm a heavy sleeper, so for all I know he was there every night...). When I first let him out at night he would try to wake me up at first light ("crepuscular" means "active at dawn", after all), but he very quickly caught on that Dad didn't like to be awakened until alarm time. 

I tried leaving Natasha out one night, but she promptly peed on the bed, so that put an end to that.


----------



## goneforbaroque

They seem to go through cycles of resting and running around like mad things. Even having a cage in my room is disruptive to my sleep


----------



## jfinner1

I've slept with my bunny before, but the set-up was a bit different. At the time, my spare bed didn't have a frame, so it was just the box spring and mattress on the floor. Easy for Xenos to jump on and off. His cage was in the spare bedroom, so I cuddled up with him on the spare bed and let his cage open in case he got hungry or needed to use the potty in the middle of the night. It was "his room", so everything was already bunny-proofed. I slept soundly through the night, and when I woke up, he was laying on my pillow next to my head. I could tell he'd gotten up throughout the night, some of his stuffed toys were moved around, but he hadn't done anything to wake me up. This was actually a fairly regular occurrence in my old house, which now that you mention it, I kinda miss...  But I think my BF would get a little grumpy if I picked the bunny for a bedmate instead of him, lol.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

Besides peeing and pooping in my bed...... rabbits don't sleep for long, they're up more at night, and I just don't feel they safely belong in a bed. They've def not been there.


----------



## BunnyKiss

I decided to sleep with my bunny when she was sick. She was awfully quiet all night ... I didn't get much sleep, because I was worried senseless, but she slept peacefully, when she wasn't licking my hand and cuddling under the blanket.

I don't think I would do it now that she's healthy again. She likes to run around at night, and my bed is not the ideal place for that.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky's house is in our bedroom, but we shut the door at night. I just don't trust the cats yet to behave themselves. They can get to wrestling around like crazy cats with eachother, not sure the bunny should be in the mix. In less than a week she has learned to stay quiet until the lights come on. I think she plays with her toys and blankie though.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Ive done it before. If your sleeping style is "all over the place", i wouldnt recommend it. 



Back when Katmai was sick, we used to take naps together in my bed, 3 to 4 hours at a time. Plus you want to put them back in their cage/house for them to go potty if theyre potty-trained or not.


----------



## bigwigbunny

My bunny gets caged at night because he has this problem with me and the cats sleeping through the night. I wake up with the bunny running laps on the bed and both the cats being really pissed. Never had a problem with him jumping on and off the bed.


----------



## Snowballbun

My bun sleeps in her cage at night. We sort of have a routine. I take her out of her pen, put her in her cage, give her oatmeal from my hand, and then some fresh hay. She usually eats and then settles down. She stays in my room next to my bed and I never have any problems with noise, as she's very quiet. (I am also a light sleeper). Once in a while early in the morning she might start biting her cage for attention, but hardly ever. The most she does usually is burrow under her blanket. 

I usually let her play on my bed in the morning when I'm getting ready and sometimes when I'm relaxing at night. I just have to be careful cuz she started chewing my comforter before. She likes to do Bunny 500's and binkies and then when she gets tired she bunny flops next to me and cuddles up. 

And this is the cutest thing ever....every morning when I wake up...as soon as I sit up in bed...She starts running back and forth in her cage by the door so that I open it up and pet her. This is her routine every morning and it's the cutest thing. Also, while I'm petting her, many times I get thoroughly washed. She really puts effort into it  

Then sometimes I take her out to cuddle, put her on my bed to run around before work, or put her in her pen if I'm off. 

I have thought what if I slept with her, but the rolling over thing and possibly suffocating her does not sound like a good idea.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

I never have personally slept with a rabbit, except napping on a car ride home from a long tiring show that I wasn't driving for. ButI know two people that have, Red Thunder Rabbits has, she does quite a bit between sleeping with her dogs or her rabbits(She has a cocker spaniel, cockerpoo that she does this with, not her 2 German Shepards) they're a comfort for her. I have slept in the barn with my buns around me and once in a horse stall with the Old QH that I trusted with my life. 

Antoher is one bunny that i Pet homed, he was over sized Holland Lop. He opens his own cage door every morning and jumps up on his young slave's bed and flops down next to him to sleep. Then he'll hop around with his slave while he gets ready for school and goes back to his cage in time for Ian to close the cage while he's gone to school. it's kinda cool


----------



## joseph888

I have a dwarf hotot who is very good about using his litter box no matter what (especially since he was neutered). I usually let him run around freely during the day and cage him at night, but one night when he was especially cute I decided to give him some freedom and left his cage door open.

I laid in bed and within seconds he joined me. He laid by my feet all stretched out. I am sure he got up to run around, eat, drink, eliminate, etc. but he was by my feet every time I woke up and in the morning. now he sleeps there just about every night! He will gladly follow along with me to get a drink of water in the night, and if he notices I am awake some affectionate licks surely follow. I have never had him poop or pee in the bed with me, or cause me to lose sleep. I have no idea why he does this, as I have never attempted to encourage him to sleep in the bed, but I enjoy having my little bun there as a companion. :biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wow how time changes things! I read my old reply and things are very differnt at our house now. 

We have 4 rabbits and no cages. Becky will nap with me on a regular basis. We snuggle and I fall asleep, she excuses herself when she wants to. Sometimes I wake up with Gary sleeping on my hip. They choose the level of contact they want.

The cats have turned out to be great play mates for the rabbits. They are much more gentle with the rabbits than they are with each other.


----------



## MikeScone

*MikeScone wrote: *


> I tried leaving Natasha out one night, but she promptly peed on the bed, so that put an end to that.


That was December 2010. Natasha has been out every night since February or March of last year, and now she sleeps in bed with me at least part of every night. I do find it a bit less than restful to be awakened for a face-washing at 1:00AM, but it's hard to get mad at her for wanting to groom Dad. She's so intent on the business, I just let her go for a while and then tell her to "go sleep", which she usually does.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I wish we could have a bunny in our bed at night! I wouldn't trust any of ours not to pee in the bed though. They seem to love fluffy blankets. Sometimes I do bring a bunny into the bed to snuggle with  And Nomi's cage is in the bedroom. I like having her there because she's the first thing I see when I wake up! It seems like she waits for me to wake up, every morning when I sit up she's loafed so she's facing me, then she runs over and stands as tall as she can on her back legs so I will pet her through the cage bars and talk to her. I've considered trying to make her a cage-free bedroom bunny, but that girl is a pin ball-squirrel hybrid when she has out of cage time and I don't think it would work out.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I have found that the rabbits adjusted their hyper active times to my normal schedule. Gary in particular will rip around the room first thing when the lights go on in the morning and last thing at night, but as soon as the lights are off they are munching on dinner and quiet. Granted, they get their salad just before lights out to help enoucourage them to quiet down.

Rabbits get very used to a schedule. Somehow they even know when it is the weekend and let me sleep in. It's the weirdest thing that on a weekday if I'm in bed at 8am Gary and Becky both start to throw toys and make lots of noise. On the weekends they give me until 10


----------



## cagimi

I'm all for letting your bunny sleep in your bed with you, but only if they decide that they are going to.

I took Helena into my room once because it has carpet (the area where her pen is has a tarp, but it is in the the hardwood floor living room) and let her chill in there for the evening with me. I got in bed and she promptly got up to join me. Granted, it was annoying the first few nights--she would come inspect me at 1am, burrow under my stuffed animals at 3am, and sit on my face at 5 am (because she was hungry?). 

After about a week or two, she just gets in at bedtime, whether I'm in bed or not. She will escape from her pen at night if she is in there still (sometimes I get trapped in the library--thesis research  ) and plop herself on "her spot," which is at the edge of my bed near my feet. I'll come home at 2am, turn on the lights in my room, and she is just sitting in her spot and glaring at me for waking her. She doesn't annoy me at night anymore, which actually makes me a little sad, but I appreciate the sleep. 

She was peeing on her spot for a while (not much, just a few "this is mine" dribbles), so I washed my sheets (it came out really easily btw) and put one of the towels that I use to cover her cage on her spot and the marking stopped.

I definitely move in my sleep, but I think she just jumps down when I start invading her space. Maybe my bunny is just a light sleeper...


----------



## Imbrium

my room is an un-bunny-proofed mess, so I've never brought them into my bed... I've fallen asleep on the floor of the bunny pen a time or three, though (usually by accident, but the last time I did it on purpose and brought a pillow and blanket which really helped). I usually wake up after 2-3h to bunnies using me as their own personal jungle gym. they like to climb all over my back and nala will tug at my curls sometimes.


----------



## ldoerr

I have not let my rabbits sleep with me. My dog sleeps with me every night. My dog has a taste for rabbit meat. She has been known to kill and eat my rabbits and chickens a few times. I HATE that about her, but I still LOVE her to death.


----------



## nc_bunnys

Not anymore. My very first bun was a face-licker every few hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## MagPie

Hahaha it never fails when I start napping with Harvey out that he likes to jump on my face. Plus my bed seems to be one of his favorite digging spots. I have his enclosure in my room and I sleep fine that way. But having him free roam ooooh no I'd never get sleep haha.


----------



## msnatty87

My Bunny has free roam of the bedroom and bathroom (where his kitty litter is) and usually he stays on the bed til we go to sleep, and the goes to the foot of the bed... sometimes he just sleeps on the floor next to the bed but always jumps back on the bed in the morning for cuddles.

I think he would stay on the bed if he got continually petted, and he will nudge us if he feels we aren't giving him enough attention.

Its quite funny but he takes turns on who he pays more attention to, either me or my fiancÃ©.. we get quite jealous of each other haha


----------



## Nelsons_Mom

Before I got the girls, Nelson had free run of my bedroom (he had an xl dog crate as his own space that I pretty much only shut if I was vacuuming). He would sometimes jump up for cuddles in the middle of the night, but he mostly did his own thing when he realized the cuddles stopped when I went to back to sleep.


----------



## MrBunBunandMe

Bunnies are horrible bed buddies .. Their sleep cycle does not match ours. My rabbit is most active late at night and early morning. He hops around like lightning in his cage.then rings his bells to wake me upray: I try my best not to lose my sanity. So if you value sleep, not a good idea to sleep with your bun.


----------



## Imbrium

eh, mine have gotten good about not bothering me when I'm sleeping (which actually makes me kind of sad - I miss the attention) - I've been sleeping in their pen quite a bit since getting my new air mattress. every once in a while, I'll wake up when I feel one of them climb onto my pillow, but they just sit there and look at me for a little while, then hop away (Nala will occasionally groom my head a bit). no face-sitting, no bunny-500s over me, etc. they don't start to climb all over me until it's time to wake up and feed them breakfast.


----------



## Orrac1e

Your bunnies sound adorable! I tried to take a nap on the floor yesterday, while my bunny roamed. She ended up climbing on me, but her light paws tickling my legs were killing me, i had to refrain from sudden jerks and twitches, needless to say i got not a wink of sleep


----------



## Imbrium

hehe, yeah, I've had that happen when I napped in there in shorts and a t-shirt with no blanket before. it's not so bad if you're under the covers, though. Nala used to love to walk up and down my legs and back... took a while for the novelty of me sleeping in their pen to wear off, lol.


----------



## Mikeypate

I live to cuddle with my bunny even though I'm allergic to her. She is potty trained but still has accidents on occasions. I often wake up with her hopping around the floor and she has chewed a lot of cords.


----------



## FreezeNkody

Never tired it, My 2 dwarfs are "snooty" and dont like to be cuddled or bothered. They just want me to feed and water them and leave them alone..lol My Lop.. well he might sleep with me, but because he's not fixed he tends to poop on everything and pee aswell. maybe when he gets fixed he'll wanna snuggle.


----------



## Tam O Ham

Whenever I'm home for the night I sleep with Georgie. Sometimes she likes to sleep at the foot of my bed, sometimes she sleeps under the bed on her Avengers blanket. She's very well potty trained, which I give her credit for, and so I don't even have to worry about poop much less anything messier. I'm used to sleeping with hamsters loose so I've gotten used to the 'thunder' of tiny little paws across the bed and frankly, the hamsters woke me up more than George does (mostly because the hamsters realized if they woke me up I'd put them back in their cages and so when they were done playing around on the floor and were ready to go home, they'd crawl up onto the bed and either walk over my face until I stopped trying to sleep through it or else whisker my nose for the same results. George just hops back into her cage if she wants a drink or something so she doesn't need to wake me up for it). I will say that she usually wakes me up once or twice during the night, generally by walking over me but for me that's a comforting thing and it's not often enough to steal any real sleep from me. Right about four or five though she seems to remember the bed is good for bouncing and so I get some sproingy bunny going on for a bit until I either give her a treat or head scratches. Then she'll hop off onto the floor and keep herself amused until I wake up again for the morning. The last time she slept on the bed, in fact, I woke up in the middle of the night because she was settling in and realized she's moved up near the head of my bed next to my pillow. Melted my heart. I secretly hope to get bunny body against mine at some point but I'm pretty happy with how things are going so far. I think the trick might be though that she's able to get down anytime she likes and roam around a wider space. Maybe if your bunnies had been able to do that, they might have gotten the beans out of their system that way and been willing to settle down. Or maybe, like I read once, they were worried you were dying, not understanding the way humans sleep and so were determined to keep you aware and alive throughout the night. :trio


----------



## chorxley

I agree, mookie sleeps with me in bed. but she can jump on and off when she likes and i think this is why it works, she can get to her food, water and to the bathroom. I absolutely adore that she sleeps with me, she starts giving kisses in the morning most mornings after the alarm has gone off, possibly the cutest thing ever. She will sleep at my feet or on the pillow next to my head. I think i can sense where she is sleeping cause i have never rolled on her or kicked her (which is a small miracle cause i kick in my sleep haha, but i would know about it if i did!!) I love it!!


----------



## kaylicourt

Flo sleeps in bed with me every night  she can jump on and off as she pleases, has her own bed but chooses to huddle up to me  I stroke her whilst falling to sleep and she grooms me in return it's the cutest thing ever. I don't worry about "squishing" her because i know she'd jump out of my way as soon as i got closer.


----------



## Margarita

My bunny does not sleep with me ( i would never get any sleep shes jumps all over) but i do let her in my room when i wake up and she jumps on the bed and will lay and snuggle with me. I wish she would stay sleeping at night but she would wake me up constantly. Plus i would be afraid i would roll over on her


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u

Def not they are far too restless whilst they sleep


----------



## glittermomma

We have two dogs who I adore but would not trust them unsupervised at night with the buns out so they sleep safely in their cages. Though since Rocky passed I have Delilah's cage on our bed up against the wall.. one big bun cage and two dogs and hubs and I on the bed haha. She got very sick herself during her mourning process and she is better now but I just don't want to put her back into the other room


----------



## CanucksStar17

I sleep with baby bunnies all the time but I can't sleep with them in the night it needs to be in the afternoon when I'm having a nap because I move a lot when I sleep but I must not move as much when I am just having a nap. My adult bunnies aren't cuddlers


----------



## tmaddox9

My big French Lop boy is free roam. He doesn't sleep with me but he is a great alarm clock. Every morning about six o'clock he lands in the middle of me to wake me up to feed him his breakfast. It's hard to ignore thirteen pounds of bunny on your stomach and he doesn't have a snooze button!


----------



## Cornelia

My house bunny Flo sleeps in my bed every night and has done so for about 6 months. I got him when he was 1 year old. He was abandoned by his previous owners, but loves to cuddle with me every night. Baby bun &#128522;


----------



## jess24rose

I've slept with my bunny a few times in a tent now and she was an angel she would just flop somewhere next to me and fall asleep and I was the one constantly waking her up every time I moved.


----------



## WildThumper2010

I’ve had my rabbit actually break out of his cage to get in bed with me. They do move around a lot but I’d say there’s nothing unsafe about it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I've fallen asleep on the recliner several times and have been joined by bunnies. My son has gone to sleep and woke up with one in the bed a bunch of times.


----------



## A & B

My rabbit sleeps in my bed every night, without fail. He has his own blanket and stuffed animal, along with a spot no one else is allowed to sit in at the end of my bed. Yesterday, I tried to sleep in, and was woken at 7 am sharp with a bunny tounge on my face! He then stared at me until I got up to feed him.


----------



## Sharda Hartley

I'm used to my cat moving around the bed, so I don't notice when my rabbit does it. I will wake up occasionally and he'll be snuggled into me or staring at me intensely while I sleep. Since rabbits sleep so lightly, I wouldn't worry about squishing them, unless you flail violently in your sleep. My rabbit will sleep with me for part of the night, but he switches between there and guarding the bedroom hallway.


----------



## Imbrium

The last time my hubby and I fell asleep with a rabbit loose in the room, it was our beloved Layne (RIP)... we woke up to him violently jumping in a way that launched him off of my face and landed on my husband's!


----------



## Joanne Armstrong

I had a house rabbit Cookie Monster, who never slept in a hutchhe had free reign of the house , he had baskets all over the place, but often jumped into my bed at night. He just loved to snuggle and stomped if I put him in his bed.


----------



## bhabydihmonds

yes, Mr.peter bear sleeps with me


----------



## B0nb0n

I tried taking naps with my two does before they reach full maturity. 
the oldest one loves to cuddle and would sleep on my chest with me for a couple of hours, the other one likes to chew my hair and pee on me while I sleep. Sadly we had to stop napping together. They live in a cage free small room, what I do is lay down on the floor with me an they hop on my back stay there I find they behave better when I’m in their house rather than when they are in my bed or sofa.


----------



## Baby bombshell

I’ve only slept with my rabbit on the couch. For about an hour and she didn’t move an inch but left a pile of poops for me. It’s crazy how affectionate my doe is with me


----------

